# Villager Popularity List



## Mayordaisy (Dec 19, 2017)

So i did this as a ref for selling  Shown in exact order of popularity 








TIER ONE: The most sought after villagers of the bunch. Commonly offered and quickly snatched up. 




{Tier 1 - Highest Popularity ( Approx worth 10mil max)}
1. Marshal (No Change) 
2. Julian (No Change) 
3. Diana (Up from #5) 
4. Marina (Up from #2 of Tier two!) 
5. Fauna (Up from #8) 
6. Stitches (Up from #11) 
7. Merengue (No Change) 
8. Beau (Down from #3) 
9. Lolly (Up from #14) 
10. Whitney (Up from #13) 
11. Ankha (Down from #6) 
12. Rosie (Up from #15) 
13. Lucky (Up from #1 of Tier Two!) 
14. Phoebe (Down from #4) 
15. Skye (Down from #12) 






TIER TWO: Popular villagers that cover a large range of tastes. Harder to find than Tier One villagers, but still quickly obtained. 




{Tier 2 - Quite Popular ( Approx worth 8mil max)}
1. Molly (Up from #16)
2. Chrissy (Up from #8)
3. Wolfgang (No Change)
4. Punchy (Up from #20)
5. Fang (Down from #9 of Tier One)
6. Bob (Up from #9)
7. Muffy (No Change)
8. Maple (Up from #10)
9. Chief (Down from #10 of Tier One)
10. Octavian (Up from #17)
11. Tangy (Up from #24)
12. Bam (No Change)
13. Francine (Up from #19)
14. Coco (No Change)
15. Zucker (Down from #4)
16. Kabuki (Up from #10 of Tier Three!)
17. Tia (Up from #25)
18. Freya (Down from #15)
19. Erik (Down from #11)
20. Flurry (Down from #13)
21. Felicity (No Change)
22. Genji (No Change)
23. Kyle (Down from #5)
24. Ruby (Down from #23)
25. Mira (Down from #18)






TIER THREE: These villagers are overshadowed by T1 and T2 villagers. More common to get for free, but still worth a decent sum.




{Tier 3 - Middle Ground ( Approx worth 5mil max)}
1. Zell (No Change)
2. Kiki (Up from #17)
3. Bruce (No Change)
4. Cookie (Up from #8)
5. Lily (Up from #13)
6. Deirdre (Down from #4)
7. Goldie (No Change)
8. Drago (Up from #29)
9. Poppy (Up from #27)
10. Bunnie (Up from #21) 
11. Pietro (Down from #6 of Tier Two)
12. Fuchsia (Down from #5)
13. Bluebear (Up from #24)
14. Rudy (No Change)
15. Snake (No Change)
16. Cherry (Up from #23)
17. Kid Cat (Down from #12)
18. Pashmina (Down from #16)
19. Carmen (Up from #30)
20. Apollo (Down from #10)
21. Jacques (Down from #19)
22. Olivia (No Change)
23. Sprinkle (Down from #18)
24. Flora (Down from #11)
25. Static (No Change)
26. Mitzi (Up from #2 of Tier Four!)
27. Bianca (Up from #14 of Tier Four!) 
28. Colton (Down from #6) 
29. Lobo (Down from #2)
30. Merry (Up from #30 of Tier Four!)






TIER FOUR: Villagers with a niche in the popularity market. Will often be adopted, but have a hard time fetching bells. 




{Tier 4 - Somewhat Popular ( Approx worth 3mil max)}
1. Apple (No Change)
2. Cheri (Up from #5)
3. Tammy(No Change)
4. Chevre (No Change)
5. Peanut (Up from #20)
6. Rolf (Up from #19)
7. Ribbot (No Change)
8. Nan(Up from #28)
9. Blanche(Up from #21)
10. Hazel (No Change)
11. Pekoe (No Change)
12. Hamlet (No Change)
13. Agent S(Up from #23)
14. Tom (Up from #22)
15. Shep (No Change)
16. Roscoe (No Change)
17. Celia(Up from #34)
18. Pecan(No Change)
19. Lopez (Down from #20 of Tier Three)
20. Willow (Down from #26 of Tier Three)
21. Vesta (Down from #8)
22. Kidd (Down from #9)
23. Papi (Down from #28 of Tier Three)
24. Frita(No Change)
25. Bangle(Up from Tier Five!)
26. Butch(No Change)
27. O?Hare (Down from #6)
28. Eugene(Down from #13)
29. Purrl (No Change)
30. Alice(Up from Tier Five!)
31. Melba(No Change)
32. Tabby(No Change)
33. Gladys(Up from Tier Five!)
34. Katt(Down from #17)
35. Biskit (Up from Tier Five!)






TIER FIVE: Rarely traded villagers that stand a good chance to be adopted for free.




{Tier 5 - Less Popular ( Approx worth 1mil max)}
1. Agnes(Down from #27 of Tier Four)
2. Alfonso
3. Amelia
4. Annalisa
5. Annalise
6. Antonio
7. Aurora
8. Avery
9. Axel
10. Baabara
11. Beardo
12. Bella
13. Benjamin
14. Bill
15. Blaire
16. Bonbon
17.Bones 
18. Boomer 
19. Bree
20. Bud
21. Cally
22. Canberra
23. Caroline
24. Chester 
25. Clay
26. Cole
27. Cousteau
28. Cranston
29. Cube
30. Curlos
31. Daisy(Down from #25 of Tier Four)
32. Del 
33. Deli
34. Diva
35. Dizzy
36. Doc
37. Dora
38. Dotty
39. Drift
40. Elmer
41. Elvis
42. Eunice
43. Filbert
44. Frank
45. Friga
46. Gabi
47. Gala
48. Gaston 
49. Gayle
50. Graham
51. Groucho
52. Gwen
53. Hamphrey
54. Hans
55. Henry 
56. Hopper
57. Jay
58. Jeremiah
59. Keaton
60. Ken 
61. Kitty
62. Kody
63. Leonardo 
64. Lionel
65. Lucy
66. Lyman 
67. Margie
68. Midge
69. Mint
70. Moe
71. Mott
72. Nana
73. Naomi
74. Nate
75. Nibbles
76. Olaf
77. Ozzie
78. Patty
79. Peck
80. Phil(Down from #35 of Tier Four)
81. Pierce
82. Pinky
83. Poncho
84. Portia
85. Puddles
86. Pudge
87. Renee
88. Roald
89. Rocket
90. Rod
91.Rooney
92. Rowan
93. Sally
94. Savannah 
95. Scoot
96. Shari
97. Sheldon
98. Simon
99. Sly
100. Soleil
101. Sparro(Down from #33 of Tier Four)
102. Sterling
103. Sydney
103. Tank
104. Teddy
105. Tiffany
106. Timbra
107. Tipper
108. Tucker
109. Tutu
110.Twiggy
111. Victoria
112. Walker
113. Walt
114. Wendy
115. Winnie
116. Yuka






TIER SIX: These villagers are under appreciated have lots of trouble when it comes to being adopted. Give these poor guys a chance.






{Tier 6 - Least Popular ( Approx worth nothing!)}
1. Al
2. Alli
3. Anabelle
4. Anchovy
5. Angus
6. Anicotti
7. Astrid
8. Ava
9. Barold
10. Becky
11. Benedict
12. Bertha
13. Bettina
14. Big Top
15. Biff
16. Boone
17. Broccolo
18. Broffina
19. Brows (Buck)
20. Bubbles
21. Camofrog
22. Cesar
23. Chadder
24. Charlise
25. Chops
26.Chow
27. Claudia
28. Clyde
29. Coach
30. Cobb
31. Croque
32. Curly
33. Curt
34. Cyrano
35. Deena
36. Derwin
37. Drake
38. Ed
39. Egbert
40. Elise
41. Eloise
42. Flip
43. Flo
44. Freckles
45. Frobert
46. Gigi
47. Gloria
48. Goose
49. Greta
50. Grizzly
51. Gruff
52. Harry
53. Hippeux
54. Hugh
55. Iggly
56. Jambette
57. Jitters
58. Joey
59. Kevin
60. Kitt
61. Klaus
62. Knox
63. Limberg
64. Lucha
65. Mac
66. Maelle
67. Mallary
68. Marcel
69. Marcie
70. Mathilda
71. Miranda
72. Monique
73.Monty
74. Moose
75. Opal
76. Pancetti
77. Pango
78. Pate
79. Paula
80. Peaches
81. Peewee
82. Peggy
83. Penelope
84. Pippy
85. Pompom
86. Prince
87. Puck
88. Queenie
89. Quillson
90. Rasher
91. Rhonda
92. Ricky
93. Rizzo
94. Robin
95. Rocco
96. Rodeo
97. Rodney
98. Rory
99. Samson
100. Spork/Crackle
101. Stinky
102. Sylvia
103. Tammi
104. T-Bone
105. Tex
106. Truffles
107. Velma
108. Vic
109. Violet
110. Vladimir
111. Wart Jr.





Hope this helped


----------



## 5cm/s (Dec 19, 2017)

this is pretty cool- i liked seeing your take on popular villagers 
there is already an "official" villager popularity list here (x) that gets updated p often with popularity info based on a whole big algorithm that looks at all the sales/lurks in the villager trading plaza, but i did really enjoy reading through your list :')


----------



## Rose (Dec 19, 2017)

I know that you're trying to be helpful with these guides but we already have the most important information archived and stickied. I don't think you need to keep making threads like these, though the thought is really nice!


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 19, 2017)

Imma close this :3


----------



## Jill (Dec 20, 2017)

man- I'm sad that Bruce is T3. He's my Bestie.


----------



## CJODell62 (Apr 6, 2018)

What I have:
Tier 1's: Diana, Fauna, Stitches, Beau, Whitney, Anhka and Phoebe (7, 18.42%)
Tier 2's: Molly, Wolfgang, Muffy, Maple, Bam, Kabuki, Tia and Kyle (8, 21.05%)
Tier 3's: Cookie, Deirdre, Bluebear, Cherry, Carmen, Apollo, Sprinkle and Bianca (8, 21.05%)
Tier 4's: Roscoe, Frita, Butch and Biskit (4, 10.53%)
Tier 5's: Amelia, Curlos, Filbert, Henry, Peck, Poncho, Roald, Tank and Tipper (9, 23.68%)
Tier 6's: Anchovy and Rodney (2, 5.26%)

I don't know where Wolf Link and Medli would rank.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Apr 7, 2018)

Merengue just moved into my town. I like her a lot, but I'll like what I can get from bidding her a lot more when she leaves (does that make me really greedy?)


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2018)

I strongly disagree with these 'opinion lists'.


----------



## rachelfinney (Jan 28, 2019)

*Don't Mind Me *

Bumping for future reference


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 29, 2019)

But where’s Raddle?


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jan 29, 2019)

Bluebellie said:


> But where?s Raddle?



It looks like none of the 50 Welcome Amiibo villagers(which includes Raddle) were figured in to this list.I'm not sure why the OP decided not to include them since this list was posted over a year after the Welcome Amiibo villager cards were released.


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 17, 2019)

Will we ever get a new popularity list?


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 18, 2019)

*CJODell62*

Here's quite a recent one by Flare.


----------

